

 Instant Django: No-installation-required portable Django environment for windows, with tutorial - nickb
http://www.instantdjango.com/

======
Jd
Anyone installed this? The documentation seems sparse and if what I see on
this website is all that is available, this is not quite the equivalent of
Instant Rails. No Apache, MySQL, PhpMyAdmin, Management Interface, etc.

In other words, all of LAMP except for 'LAM'.

Can anyone confirm? I will try it on my XP box when I get the chance.

